

What do you do when you can't talk to anyone about your startup problem(s)? - greencat

If you are a startup founder (probably especially the CEO), have you ever felt really alone with your problem(s), like you can't talk to anyone about it? Not the team, advisors, investors and not a friend/family member who knows nothing about startups.<p>What do you end up doing when this happens? Do you just make a decision on your own, or eventually go with a lesser evil and talk to someone to get some objective input?
======
oniTony
Why is it any kind of "evil" to get objective input?

~~~
greencat
complex situation, but if you are a startup founder, have you ever felt like
you can't talk to anyone about a particular problem, otherwise there could be
negative consequences? That's what I meant by 'evil.'

